# Disclosures



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

If a breeder is informed by a client that the progeny of his dogs has allergies of some sort, should he be obligated to tell future clients that there is a possibility are of a repeat problem? Food is not really a big issue in getting a dog, but wouldn't it be nice to not have to go through one brand of dog food after another in order to figure out what's going on with your pet?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Allergies can be a problem, BUT your's could be the only pup to ever have problems with allergies. Some dogs have problems with allergies and others don't, they can come from the same litter.

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If a prospective puppy buyer asks, "have you ever had a problem with food allergies in your puppies" the breeder should disclose that information. 

If a prospective puppy buyers asks have any of your dogs bloated or have they been diagnosed with EPI or DM or Hip Dysplasia, then the breeder should answer the question to the best of their ability. 

If the prospective puppy buyer asks what health problems do you have in your lines, I think that you would stick with stuff that is known to be genetic, because of the lines statement sounds like a genetic deal. 

Some things have more to do with the environment than with the breeding of the dog. Colitis can be caused by stress, so can skin allergies.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't see a way to "obligate" breeders to do this, but I do feel it's a good practice. We have always made sure to inform owners of littermates in those rare occasions when something potentially genetic crops up (doesn't pass OFA, allergies, etc..) IMO, this is important information they should have because while it might not matter a bit in terms of their own dog, they may decide to breed their dog at some point in which case they should know about those things.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Are allergies genetic?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not always, but they can be. Even in people, if one parent has allergies it predisposes children to having allergies.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Also keep in mind a lot of people do not inform the breeders at all or until MUCH later (years). 

If you get into stuff like DM that doesn't even surface until later in life.......


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

When I was looking for a puppy, one of the questions I tried to remember asking was if the line had allergies to fleas. Now after being an "informed" consumer, I see it was a dumb question. lol. All dogs have some type of reaction to fleas.

At the pet store where I purchase Natural Balance Duck & Potato, the owners have said more people purchase the allergy related products over the regular line. That tells me that dogs are becoming more sensitive to food ingredients.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is my observation as a raw feeder who has had "fosters" on kibble. I find that the "high end" good quality dog foods are very "rich" and the amounts required are much less than most people are "comfortable" feeding. My recent foster pups would get soft to squishy poop if I fed them too much (normal amounts for their age - size) I backed off the amount fed and their pups firmed up. I was able to switch them back and forth between raw and kibble with no problem, once I got the amount right.

I think that too much food fed to often overworks the digestive tract. Also the ingredients in some of the foods are either weird or has way too many chemicals. There is a purpose for diarrhea sometimes and usually it is best to let the system rest instead of giving meds right away. There are healthy alternatives to help with diarrhea like slippery elm and the products from Amber Tech.

There was an interesting site that gave very descriptive examples diarrhea and identifying where the problem was based on the stool produced. Also familiarizing yourself with signs of giardhia and coccidia two very common causes of diarrhea may save you some time. This will also guide you to what you may or may not be dealing with. 

Each immune system is unique. A lot depends on genetics, then early environmental exposure, but ultimately once the puppy goes to it's new home, there are so many factors that can negatively effect the puppy's developing immune system. With the internet you can research so many things, so owners can be more educated toward the health and care of their pets. 

You have to remember that a vet is first and foremost a business with a bottom line and bills and loans to pay. Blind trust is not something people can afford to have anymore when there is a $$$ amount put on each client going out the door.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GS Mom
> I think that too much food fed to often overworks the digestive tract.


Same thing can happen to people too!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

The Glycemic Research Institute in Washington, D.C. announced today that it has selected ORIJEN from CHAMPION PET FOODS as the PET FOOD OF THE YEAR 2009-2010.
*Link to Announcement* 
I've had all my dogs on the 6 Fish Adult for a while now and they have never looked better! If your having any food related issues this is the way to go, it's not inexpensive but you feed less and in the end you get what you pay for.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I tried the Orijen for my foster pups. I really liked it, but it is a rich food. If you feed the pups too much you get soft poop! When you are used to raw poops, it is hard to deal with kibble poop!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomI tried the Orijen for my foster pups. I really liked it, but it is a rich food. If you feed the pups too much you get soft poop! When you are used to raw poops, it is hard to deal with kibble poop!


We just had a thaw, and my DH complained he picked up about 15# of poo, lucky for him we feed raw, could have been 30#!!! 
I was trying to find an Orijen distributor around here and there is only one according to their site, it is a boutique, so prices will be even higher. I am trying to find a fish kibble to supp. w/raw(can't find cheap fish here other than canned jacmac), currently doing TOTW salmon. New small shop is coming in, I wonder if I can convince them to carry Orijen?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I tell owners what I am feeding, and I am currently not having allergy problems with my dogs, though Whitney is thin. I generally tell them what I like and what I dislike about the food, recent history, my own observances with the food. I give the dog food's propaganda to the people. I give a bag of food to the people. 

They promptly change the dog to whatever they can get. One or two people have told me they will continue with Canidae. Most of them are already feeding something else and plan to continue with that. 

Some people want to feed better food then the breeder feeds, some want to feed cheaper more accessible food. But most of them ask what I am feeding. And usually, I ask what they are feeding if they have other dogs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The problem with "allergies" is it can be very subjective.

If the dog was fed a 100% carb-free diet (prepackaged, raw or cooked), had no chemicals being used on it (flea sprays or such) and still showed signs of allergies - THEN I would accept that the dog did indeed have allergies and I would be responsible as the breeder.

The problem is I see way too many dogs that are eating carb-heavy foods and having issues that are being tossed into either the 'allergies' or the famous 'Shepherds Stomach' buckets.


and it still


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GS MomI tried the Orijen for my foster pups. I really liked it, but it is a rich food.
> ...


Mine really liked California Natural Herring formula. It's one of the limited ingredients so good for allergies/sensitive stomachs. I've never fed totally raw, but of all the kibbles we've tried, their poops on Cal Nat are the most similar to when they are on extended bland diets (poops are small and disintegrate on their own in days, on the Cal Nat kibble poops are larger but actually firmer and also will break down faster than when they've been on other kibbles).


----------

